# My Carrier Is Finished!!!



## Ivy's mom

Finally got the hardware for the carrier, so I could finish the dang thing. I made adjustable straps on this one, so the kids could wear it as well as I. Fern loves it. I made a cool pillow that is sandwiched inbetween the fabrics so it is squishy without having a loose pillow inside.



















Lori


----------



## TLI

Lori, you always amaze me with your talents! That bag is just absolutely gorgeous! It looks and sounds so functional. Fern looks very comfy and content!


----------



## Ivy's mom

TLI said:


> Lori, you always amaze me with your talents! That bag is just absolutely gorgeous! It looks and sounds so functional. Fern looks very comfy and content!


Thanks T. Yes, very funtional. I tried to make it everything that I want in a carrier. My next one will be about 1" shorter in height though. I think it will be perfect. I like the oval base so they can still lay down inside without being tooo crushed lol!!!

Lori


----------



## JRZL

it looks so cosy!!


----------



## Brodysmom

Beautiful job Lori!! Are you still planning a leather one?


----------



## rache

thats beautifull. It really is, Fern looks so happy sat there x


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

It's beautiful Lori. You are so talented!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Thanks soo much guys, and yes making leather as well. The only drawback is they aren't machine washable. They can be dry cleaned though. But I love leather, and omg....I have some gorgeous ones!! I even have one that is a floral print! 

Lori


----------



## Aquarius

The leather ones sound beautiful - could you make them with detachable linings?
I just love all your carriers


----------



## Dazy Mae

That is adorable! Fern looks al cozy and warm in there!  Very nice work Lori!


----------



## TinyGiant

I want that!!! Please stock etsy soon!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee heee...... Thanks guys. Oh I wish there was more time
in my day to sit at my machine and sew for hrs!! I tried, and tried to design a detachable lining but just could come up with one to my liking. It's hard with the design of the carrier.

Lori


----------



## hwilbanks

Beautiful bag and pretty girl!


----------



## Ivy's mom

hwilbanks said:


> Beautiful bag and pretty girl!


Thank you very much 

Lori


----------



## Adrienne

very nice!!


----------



## pigeonsheep

oops fergot to comment here! LOL. i love it!  so comfy womfy, still waiting for price for something like this! haha


----------



## Ivy's mom

Adrienne said:


> very nice!!


Thanks girl 



pigeonsheep said:


> oops fergot to comment here! LOL. i love it!  so comfy womfy, still waiting for price for something like this! haha


Hee heee....well still havent sat down and calculated all of my expenses but when I do, ill let ya' know 

Lori


----------



## KayC

Lori, I love it. Another beautiful carrier. And of course a perfect little model....


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Thanks girl
> 
> 
> Hee heee....well still havent sat down and calculated all of my expenses but when I do, ill let ya' know
> 
> Lori


yay!  do you have fb by any chance?


----------



## Ivy's mom

Zoey's Mom said:


> Lori, I love it. Another beautiful carrier. And of course a perfect little model....


Heee heee.....thank hun 



pigeonsheep said:


> yay!  do you have fb by any chance?


Ok....I'm tired so don't think I'm stupid but fb????

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Heee heee.....thank hun
> 
> 
> Ok....I'm tired so don't think I'm stupid but fb????
> 
> Lori


oh fb = facebook LOL. i thought everyoe knew hehe sorry! :coolwink:


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> oh fb = facebook LOL. i thought everyoe knew hehe sorry! :coolwink:


Heee heeee.... I guess that answers your question lol!!!! I barely have enough time for here rofl!!! Of course my 12 yr old knew what fb was hee heee!!!

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Heee heeee.... I guess that answers your question lol!!!! I barely have enough time for here rofl!!! Of course my 12 yr old knew what fb was hee heee!!!
> 
> Lori


olol aw would love it if u join  theres a lot of members on here that uses it :daisy:


----------



## Bella Luna

THIS BAG IS GORGEOUS WOW! I wish I could do something like this!! So pretty! It looks so comfy..now, why don't they make human bags like this I would love to cozy up in something like like heheh


----------



## Ivy's mom

pigeonsheep said:


> olol aw would love it if u join  theres a lot of members on here that uses it :daisy:


Are you in other dog groups or what. Not sure how it works. It's possible I might have joined along time ago, but it could have been one of the others. I have got invites at times from some, but never understood the need to join up. And how do you meet up with the members here.

Lori


----------



## Ivy's mom

Bella Luna said:


> THIS BAG IS GORGEOUS WOW! I wish I could do something like this!! So pretty! It looks so comfy..now, why don't they make human bags like this I would love to cozy up in something like like heheh


Thanks girl 

Lori


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Are you in other dog groups or what. Not sure how it works. It's possible I might have joined along time ago, but it could have been one of the others. I have got invites at times from some, but never understood the need to join up. And how do you meet up with the members here.
> 
> Lori


sorry iw as trying to find this post again! LOL i just remembered where it was you asked. hmm facebook is easy to join up and pretty easy to use. well the older model was easier but now its a bit more applications here and there. you just message people kinda like in myspace, if you've seen how that runs. it's loads of fun when you have a lot of friends and im sure a lot of chi ppl on here will love to be your friend!!!


----------



## Poptart

That is beyond awesome!!! What lucky little dogs you have =)


----------



## Ivy's mom

Poptart said:


> That is beyond awesome!!! What lucky little dogs you have =)


Thanks soo much and welcome to chi people

Lori


----------



## Cambrea

You are a very talented artist. All of your carriers are so very beautiful. I've been staring at them obsessively for over a week now. I was inspired to try one myself, but I am not a steamstress by any means. At this point I think I ought to have just gotten over my extreme shyness and pmed you for info about yours lol. I am going to keep trying though, and in the mean time I will stalk the forums for when you have more up on esty! Keep up the lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## Ivy's mom

Hee heeee.....ah too sweet. Hey..if you ever need help just pm me 

Lori



Cambrea said:


> You are a very talented artist. All of your carriers are so very beautiful. I've been staring at them obsessively for over a week now. I was inspired to try one myself, but I am not a steamstress by any means. At this point I think I ought to have just gotten over my extreme shyness and pmed you for info about yours lol. I am going to keep trying though, and in the mean time I will stalk the forums for when you have more up on esty! Keep up the lovely work. :thumbup:


----------



## skwerlylove

Wow Lori, it is beautiful! Do you sell your creations? You really should have a website if you don't. I love all your stuff!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

very classy Love it!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yep... I have a etsy shop. I've been making them for about 2 yrs. I have 3 up right now. Check my other post, not sure if I can link it on this thread. Btw my etsy ID is The Vintage Bitch.

Lori




skwerlylove said:


> Wow Lori, it is beautiful! Do you sell your creations? You really should have a website if you don't. I love all your stuff!


----------



## wantobeachimum

I love this you are so talented


----------



## pigeonsheep

Ivy's mom said:


> Yep... I have a etsy shop. I've been making them for about 2 yrs. I have 3 up right now. Check my other post, not sure if I can link it on this thread. Btw my etsy ID is The Vintage Bitch.
> 
> Lori


lori did u see my new post on hylus in ur bag? hehe! still waitin for my custom sized one for dexter!!! let me know if u get an estimate, thank u


----------

